# $$$ - Bow or Accesories?



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

With Roughly $650 to spend on a new bow setup what would be the better choice?

A. Roughly $400 on a bow with $250 in accessories 

B. Roughly $550 on a bow with $100 in accessories

C. Somewhere in between

Trying to determine what route I should take, narrowing it down to a few different bows but with obvious price options being different...

***Primarily Hunting Setup***


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Atchison said:


> With Roughly $650 to spend on a new bow setup what would be the better choice?
> 
> A. Roughly $400 on a bow with $250 in accessories
> 
> ...


a decent sight will run about 100,a decent rest will run about 100,stabilizer 30/150,arrows about 100 for a dozen,quiver 30 to 150.guess it just depends on what kind of stuff you want.my brother bought an 07 parker bow with a basic sight,qad rest and a quiver for about 500.it was a package deal,pretty nice bow.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

As mentioned, you'll need at least $250 for the accessories - and more if you need arrows, quiver, release, etc. Man, I need a federal bailout just for my archery habit! 

You may be able to shop them around a bit (check classifieds on Archery Talk too). Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

As for Accessories....just a rest/sight/quiver

The other things I have or am not worried about the little stuff

Sorry to clear things up


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

You can do a couple of things, one is to spend the money on a good bow and cheap acceories or cheap bow and great ..... Some how you just can't get both for that money. I have a Parker on the shelf, new with everything you need, but arrows for $450.00 or stripped for 300.00 and add what you want.
How about used plenty to choose from some good and some.... Good arrows will run between$50.00 and sky is the limit.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Head to Archery Talk and view the classifieds. You'll be able to get yourself a top of the line used model that will likely be only 1-2 years old.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Tom (mich) said:


> Head to Archery Talk and view the classifieds. You'll be able to get yourself a top of the line used model that will likely be only 1-2 years old.


 Yep, probably go plan A and you'd come out with a very nice setup


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

You should be able to get a nice set-up for $650.00, my first bow was a Martin Jaguar, with cobra sight, flipper style rest, a doz. easton arrows, sure fire release for $500.00. If I was you I would spend the money on the bow, its easier to upgrade accessories than the bow. You should be able to get Gold tip arrows for about $60 doz. granted they won't be the best Gold tips but my buddy shoots them quite well, a quickie quiver is going to cost $30, Quad drop away rest is about $60 but for a basic tiger tuff rest is about $20-$30. A release is somewhere from $30-$60. I would leave about $200 for accessories and that would leave about $450 for the bow. I know you can get a really nice bow for $450. 

Good Luck with Your Quest, 

fulldraw


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

Mission x3(Mathews made)bow new-$380
QAD LD rest-$90
Black Gold Flashpoint site-$90
1/2 dozen Gold Tip Pro Hunters-$62
Limbsaver string Decelerator-$45
X-Coil-$20
Scott's Little Goose release-$60
Bohning Panther 4-arrow quiver-$35
Mission Bow case-$65
new custom made strings from WorldsBest's-$82
Limbsavers's and sting leeches-$25
HindSight's new Twilight rear sight-$30
Block 4x4 target-$90
total-$1074
i sold my other bow with everything beause i wanted a new bow with all new goodies.you can for sure can get less expensive items than i did but this gives you a idea! and i love my new x3 super quiet,very smooth and fast...289fps


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

While $650 will get you a good bow with accessories, $950 will get you a lot more. Everyone is able to cut expenses. I would do whatever I could to increase the budget. Take your lunch to work, drink less expensive beer, cancel one weekend up north, etc. Get the best bow you can afford, upgrade the accessories later. I would also buy a new bow for the lifetime warranty. By the way, Bass Pro has whisker bisquits on clearance right now.


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

what makes a $800 bow any better than a $400 if you like the way the cheaper bow feels and fits you?


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Atchison......check your PM's.


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Check the classifieds on here!!!! Do you like bowtechs?


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

I faced the same dilema several months ago. I went with the thought of buying cheaper accessories and spending more $ on the bow. My reasoning was that I would rather have a nicer bow and I can always replace the accessories as needed one at a time. with out having to come up with the big $ again for the bow. jmo

I would also check AT classifieds, there is some good deals on there.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

rattletot said:


> what makes a $800 bow any better than a $400 if you like the way the cheaper bow feels and fits you?


 In some cases with certain brands you are correct you are only paying for a brand name....but in most cases there is a world of diference between a $400 and a $800 bow. The difference is usually shown in the efficiency rating of the bow. This will tell you what percent of poundage you are pulling transfers to the arrow.

Most bow manufacturers know how to make a more efficient bow. you have to eliminate as many moving parts as possible and take vibration out of all the moving parts. But like most things it costs more money to get there. Once you engineer the bow to the best of yor ability the next step is improve materials and manufacturing processes. There is a world of difference in an expensive set of cams manufactured with expensive materials and a cheap set. same way with risors, limbs, ball bearings etc....

There should be a big difference when comapring a $400 bow to an $800 bow. If there isn't than you are only paying for the brand name. an $800 bow should have an effiency rating around 90% in my oppinion. a $400 bow will be down in the 70% range. There are some $800 bows out there that aren't even close to 90% effeicent. That would tell me that the company is not putting the money into the manufacturing of the bow and selling you a lesser product because of its name...probably putting the extra money into advertising.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a beleiver that in some cases you get what you pay for. When it comes to bows epecially.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Atchison said:


> As for Accessories....just a rest/sight/quiver
> 
> The other things I have or am not worried about the little stuff
> 
> Sorry to clear things up



A good rest to have is the TruGlo 5 pin sight. Its all of like $35 and has a light attached to it for those low light conditions, I have this sight on my Hoyt Powerhawk and I have zero complaints with it, the pins allow good light in and the light is great. I have a Trophy Taker Drop Away rest that was $50, only concern with this rest is that it hits the arrow platform on the way down, but nothing a twenty five cent piece of camo mole skin didn't cure  and my quiver is a TruGlo as well that cost $25, it holds 6 arrows and it doesn't make a sound. If I were you, I would go with the more expensive bow and the $100 in accessories. Reason being is that you can always get a new quiver or something like that, but the bow is gonna be there for 4 or 5 years. But then again, you may find a bow you like that doesn't cost a fortune. The hoyt Powerhawk I have cost me $500, but then again you can look into sub-brands such as Mission (made by Matthews) and get basically a DXT without the harmonic dampener and roller gaurd for 450....Its your choice but in the end with the bow, go with what feels comfortable regardless of name.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I would first shoot both bows, and then I would know which one shot better for me. I know that some bows just seem to be more accurate for me, and my shooting form and style than others. The price of the bow is not the determining factor, nor will animals become more dead. If a shop will not let you shoot a bow before you buy it, walk out. Then go to a shop where you can shoot several bows.
That's just my two cents.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

If you can't get a great bow with a great setup for $650, you need to shop around more. High quality accessories don't have to cost that much and there are plenty of great bows (new and used) in the $400-500 range. Do your homework and shop accordingly. 


Here's an example of a great setup for under $650:
2008 Guardian (Brand New in the Bowtech Box) $499 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=885401
Brand New QAD Hunter-$45 http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.co...store|utmcmd=organic&__utmv=-&__utmk=44219045
Copper Johns Dead Nuts II-$55 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=880395&highlight=Copper+Johns+Dead+Nuuts
Sims S-Coil-$10 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=881554&highlight=Sims+S+Coil


----------

